# Thoughts on college after marriage



## FaithHopeLove (Apr 21, 2011)

My FH and I will be married this July. I'll be spending the remaining of the summer preparing for the next school year (I'm a teacher who teaches grades 3 to 6 so a lot of prep time is needed). I'm also beginning a masters degree in education--- something I know I want to continue in even after I have children (though I'm still undecided if I want to be a SAHM for when the kid(s) is/are young). 

Anyways, I began a masters program that I found very interesting last Fall. I was hoping to pick it up and do a course during Oct to Dec (by then the beginning of the school year is over and things have settled down a bit). However, I'm wondering if I should hold off on going back to college until I'm through my first year of marriage. 

Not sure though:
1. My FH is planning to begin finishing up his bachelor's degree after we get married-- he's also going into teaching. That would be wonderful so in case I'd want to stay home with any children we might have I could. 

2. We already live together so I don't think there will be an adjustment period as difficult as if we were not living together prior to marriage. 

Anyways, just wanted to see what people thought about this type of situation. Btw, I'm perfectly fine with supporting my husband to help him finish up college. As a teacher, of course I'm proud of people who want to better educate themselves and he'll need my help to pay it off.


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

I finished my bachelors and masters while I was married. In fact I was a better student because I was married. No longer distracted by the social aspect of college, I was free to devote myself to my studies. I also had a more clear objective: I was making my life better and improving my future career which ultimately increased my quality of life...not only for me, but for the family I would start later.

I think it's great that you both have prioritized education without having to sacrifice the relationship.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I went back to school about the same time I got married. Like you, my H and I had been living together for awhile so it felt like we were married already anyway. It hasnt been a problem.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Absolutely, do it--esp before you have kids. Get the education you can benefit from for a number of years, because it will be hard to go back if you have young children around. 

You can go back *again* later. I have a PHD and am working on my 2nd masters degree in a new field. I love being in school and working--but I could not have done it with the lack of sleep of small kids at home!


----------



## FaithHopeLove (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the wisdom  It really depends on if I get pregnant right away, but as of now, I think it would be best to let my husband finish up his degree first and foremost. Then depending on if we get pregnant right away, I might hold off.

I doing an online degree so at least I can work on it when I have time to and still work-- but you all are right: I can't imagine working, being a new Mom, and going to school all at the same time! (Thankfully my parents don't live too far away, so having them baby-sit would be an option for us)


----------

